

340M taxi GPS co-ordinates = where to find a taxi in NYC - dsubburam
http://nyctaxi.info

======
dsubburam
NYCTaxi.info shows on a map around you estimated taxi pickup and dropoff
activity this hour, to guide your search for a taxi.

